# Interesting old holster (attic find)



## SteyrUser (Nov 20, 2007)

Found an intriguing old leather holster in an old house we were cleaning. It has a swivel hinge design so the lower part can move back and forth. Bullet loops number 30, and I believe it's for a revolver. Back is stamped with "ZD" and an indecipherable mark. There is one brass ring (I think there were two originally) with an anchor stamped into it. Anyone have any ideas on where or what this came from? Thanks all!

Edit: Wait...I can't post photos? Great...that kinda kills the point of an informative forum. Oh well.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get a account with photobucket.com and you can upload to them and link to any forum.


----------

